

Boris Wertz announces GrowLab a new accelerator in Vancouver & SF - paulitex
http://www.wmediaventures.com/news/announcing-growlab-a-new-start-up-accelerator-for-vancouver/

======
paulitex
link to actual accelerator: <http://www.growlab.ca/>

